# Comparable Speaker to Proficient W895s Inwall Speaker?



## User2017 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

What is the most comparable Martin & Logan speaker by model# please to the Proficient W895s Inwall Speaker?

These will be for rear channel speakers

Thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-ElectroMotion-IW-6-5-inch-Speaker/dp/B006TC8P7S/ref=sr_1_39?srs=8895843011&ie=UTF8&qid=1490930717&sr=8-39


----------

